# What is to come with Champion Foods?



## Mm2862 (Jul 11, 2015)

Just transitioned my Havanese from Wellness core to Orijen. She is doing great and loves all the Origen foods, as well as Acana Wild Prairie. I see that Champion is going to be offering new foods from the Kentucky region. I am really not thrilled about losing the 6 fish formula in particular. Where is the Salmon going to come from?! Wondering if we will have Jack Daniels Pork and carp, bass, catfish and bullhead 6 fish?


----------



## dogsthetics (Dec 7, 2011)

where did you hear about this??


----------



## Mm2862 (Jul 11, 2015)

It is discussed on their website under news, and the building of the plant in Kentucky has multiple stories from various local sources.


----------



## Kritter (Jan 9, 2015)

Mm2862 said:


> Just transitioned my Havanese from Wellness core to Orijen. She is doing great and loves all the Origen foods, as well as Acana Wild Prairie. I see that Champion is going to be offering new foods from the Kentucky region. I am really not thrilled about losing the 6 fish formula in particular. Where is the Salmon going to come from?! Wondering if we will have Jack Daniels Pork and carp, bass, catfish and bullhead 6 fish?


Thank you for posting this. It makes me feel better about taking my dogs off Orijen recently. I will watch for their new formula though, just out of curiousity.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

The website does not say you are losing the six fish formula, just that they are adding formulas from the Kentucky region.


----------

